# DIY Embroidery Stand Specs Needed



## VeeLove (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone have instructions for building an embroidery stand/table? I have a 80 lb., single-head, multi-needle machine and would like to build my own stand.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

sam's club has some nice cabinets and tables on wheels that would work. we purchased ours with our machine so it is really nice. 

if you want to build your own make sure you put locking casters on it. use 4x4's for the uprights and 2x4's for the base and top and them put a 3/4" plywood top on that. make sure everything is square and you should be all set. 

places like home depot and lowes will carry kits for this type of stuff. look in the lumber section and ask someone there.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure if it will work for what you are trying to do but how about something like a miter saw stand? I bought one at Home Depot and mounted my heat press to it. It's a good working height and the stand collapses down and it becomes portable... just another option.


----------

